# VLSD



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

What's the difference between VLSD and LSD? 

I did some research on it but I'm still not really understanding what VLSD is. I know what LSD is.

Can someone please explain what VLSD is like they were teaching a 10 year old. lol

Thanks


----------



## MaximumYin (Jan 16, 2006)

Wiki is your friend  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited_Slip_Differential


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

good shit, pretty knowledgable page


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

I wondered that too when I got my car... I looked up differentials on Howstuffworks.com. VLSD is really just a type of LSD.. there are generally three types.

http://www.howstuffworks.com/differential.htm


----------

